# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Fancy an overnight stay on Ramsay Street? Neighbours launches Airbnb competition

## Perdita

Fans of Neighbours are being given the chance to live like a true Ramsay Street local with a special Airbnb competition.

Two lucky viewers will be selected to stay on Ramsay Street and have dinner with Alan Fletcher (Dr Karl Kennedy) and Chris Milligan (Kyle Canning) on the backyard set.

The studio will be equipped with microwave, mini fridge, kettle, toaster, snacks, a TV and DVD Player, Neighbours DVDs, films and board games to keep you happy into the early hours.

What's more, entrants will get breakfast and lunch with the cast and crew, an exclusive tour of Neighbours sets, a Ramsay Street tour and more.

"This is a fantastic opportunity for guests to be hosted on the set of Ramsay Street for the first time ever," Fletcher said. 

"A sleepover on the set is a truly unique experience, where guests will see what goes on behind the scenes, meet their favourite stars and see where all the drama unfolds."

Winners will get return flights to Melbourne with five nights provided by Airbnb, as well as one night's stay on the Neighbours set on September 7.

To enter, fans must explain why they would like to spend a night on set in 25 words or less via Airbnb's website before August 28.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3hM04SRgJ

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015)

----------

